# Libreoffice: Druckvorschau?! wtf!

## ChrisJumper

Hallo,

mit LibreOffice 3.3.0 habe ich zur Zeit das Problem das ich beim Drucken, mit dieser eigentlich schöneren Druckvorschau nicht gut arbeiten kann. Beispiel: Verschiedene Tabellenkalkulationen haben unterschiedliche Tabellen mit Quellen, Verarbeitung und einem Ausgabebereich. Drucken möchte ich natürlich nur den Ausgabebereich und nicht die 500 Seiten vorher.

Die Seitenansicht von LibreOffice zeigt immer die erste Seite an, von den 500. OpenOffice verfuhr anders es erzeugte je nach Ansicht der Tabelle, eine Ansicht nur für diese. Befand ich mich in der Tabelle  im Ausgabebereich wird hier nur z.B. Seite 1 bis 5 dargestellt statt Seite 1 bis 500.

Grüße

----------

